# Pink and purple bathroom tile... What color should I paint the walls?



## actuallyashley (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello! I have an older home with original pink and purple bathroom tile and I'm having trouble deciding on a wall color. I initially wanted to do a dark purple since there's a bit in the tile, but I'm worried it might be too much and make it feel cramped. Possibly a light green? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think i would do something along the lines of that darker color. or maybe even a 2 tone with both colorss.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would do a Google search for programs which allow you upload pictures of your rooms and manipulate the colors. Pittsburgh Paints had the first one I knew about and I think Sherwin Williams has one as well - I think they're pretty common now.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

If it were my bathroom, I'd go white. Other options are a shade of purple or burgundy. Pink tile tends to look less pink when contrasted with a pinkish color.

I'd do a crisp white, with white spa towels and white accessories.


----------



## Bloxxy (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd do a paper white color if I was you, to match the toilet and bath. Or get new tiles, something about pink tiles really puts me off. Must remind me of my grandma's place!


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you will do great with white on the floor. Those tiles look more on the Purple shade, so white should go well with it.


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

You could do a purple like the accent in the trim for an accent wall . It would be the dark that you like and still keep the light white. Egg shell maybe for the other walls to help with an open feel.


----------



## Ellen K (Apr 27, 2015)

I think it will look great if you go with white.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

I would pick a neutral color, like gray and go a bit darker than white add gray towels and shower curtains with a lighter gray and maybe if possible a dark purple accent with soap and accessories. 

add a gray rug. pink and slate gray go well together.

Make it work until your ready to update the tile... who knows pink may come back in style.


----------



## Barry Walker (May 6, 2015)

Italgrl said:


> If it were my bathroom, I'd go white. Other options are a shade of purple or burgundy. Pink tile tends to look less pink when contrasted with a pinkish color.
> 
> I'd do a crisp white, with white spa towels and white accessories.


Definitely, crisp white color will enhance pink colored tiles. 

You can install dark pink colored frame mirror and white colored bathroom accessories. I am suggesting you this because my cousin has the same color contrast in her bathroom. 

This contrast always look great.


----------



## lhome (May 10, 2015)

I agree with italgrl and Barry Walker


----------



## matsurikafarra (May 21, 2015)

It would be nice if you choose gray for your paint , purple for the tiles and white for your floor tiles.  and add some decorations. Just make your bathroom a lil bit simple but classy. ^.^


----------

